# Twin XL or full size bed?



## LisaT (Oct 28, 2002)

Our growing teenage boys are seriously starting to outgrow their twin beds and we are contemplating building loft beds for them, but not sure whether twin xl or full size is the way to go. Seems that twin xl sheets are harder to find and a full size bed would be slightly more expensive to build.

Anybody have any input either way? The boys don't care one way or the other, just that they want loft beds so they can use the space underneath.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

What we plan on doing as DS grows (and he is really going to grow..Pediatricians said 6'7)
is extending the length of the bed frame, adding a foot board and putting a piece of foam rubber at the end of the bed to add length while keeping the normal sheets. The foam can have a 'pillowcase' made for it that can be washed as well..


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

xl sheets are pretty available in the fall, since many colleges have the longer bed size...so the back to school isles carry them as well as online....the longer size is nice for big boys....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I vote full size beds.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Just shelled out the bucks yesterday for a full size bed upgrade for out 16yo. Needed it for a while. Went that way due to availability of standard sheets etc.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I vote Full size,too...my boys loved to sprawl across their wider beds. Sheets are easier to find,too although Lands End carries XL sheets and really nice wool blankets.,, Son still has his from college!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

JCPenney also carries XL twin sheets, and often has back to school sales this time of year.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, how often do you think you'll need to buy sheets?

Mon


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

I vote for the full size as well.

Not only are sheets easier to find, but here is something you may have not considered . . . 

When my siblings moved out to their first apratments they took their beds with them.

'It made it easier to get started on their own.

Nikki


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with Nikki, A full size bed is useful for for a longer time. Whether they take it with them and use it in the early parts of marriage, or you keep it and have company (maybe your kid and in-law) in the future...a full size bed will be useful longer then a twin xl. Watch garage sales and Craigslist for beds/frames.

We have a full size bed frame in the attic that was my grandparents. We've had it since DS was 2...we know he'll need it in a few years (he's 5'5" at 12). The good thing is by the time they are long enough to need a full size bed, then need less floor space in their rooms to play legos and such.

Edited to add: I missed he fact you guys are building lofts. Twin XL would be my preference, then. They are not likely to want lofts in early marriage or for comapny....so it puts hole in all my logic. Twin XL would be easier to build as the side to side span is less so your cost is less.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

if you want biggger and more usefull go queen. a double is noblonger in length and can't be used by more than one person. a queen is available and can be slept in by 2.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

XL sheets can be found at Walmart or Target, or by looking online. Most, if not all, dorms have this size bed so people are stocking up right now! 

I would definitely do the twin XL for a loft. You can find plans online, my dad built ours in just a couple of hours.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I would go for full size too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Kids do not need a queen size bed, that is just excessive IMO.

When I was a teen I still had the same bed I slept in when I was younger, I just let my feet and ankles hang off the end of the bed. Don't most people sleep curled up on their side? I usually do, and when I don't my feet hang off the bed. it is no big deal for me, I just sleep there and it is good enough to do the job.

If your kids are happy with what they have, just build a loft and stick the matress they have now up there. Save yourself the $900 for new matresses.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

A Twin XL is the same length as a Queen. If you are expecting tall kids that would be the two you should choose between. If you don't need the extra length the choose between a full and a regular twin. Twin and Twin XL are the same width.

http://www.mattresssizes.info/Mattress_Dimension_Chart.html


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If funds for full-sized is an option, I'd go for those. When my kids moved out and left their twin beds strewn around the house, I had to buy full-sized mattresses for when they visit with their spouses. Full size will last you many, many years.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Twin and full are the exact same length!

If you need MORE length you need to go with XL Twin or queen.

At 5' 9 inches, I dislike a FULL length bed......prefering more length.

In our family, the 5 kids are all between 6 feet and 6' 10".

We had XL Twin beds.

After the kids moved out we built a KING sized base for 2 side by side XL Twin mattress's.
A King sized sheet fits over them perfectly and serves as a bed for when one of the kids and spouse come visit for a few days.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

We just bought our boys new beds this spring. The oldest turned 14 in June and is 6'2" and our youngest who turned 13 in May is 6'4". They were both in twin beds and the beds just were not big enough for them. When they would turn over, they'd practically roll out of bed. 

When we went to the furniture store, we found that the full sized beds were about the same price as the queen sized beds, so we just got each of them a queen bed. The queen was longer in length than the full and that's what our giants needed...length. In our case, the queen sized beds were a much better choice.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't think queen size bed is excessive for a teenager; if you have the space and funds go for it. My son is 6'2", we bought him a Queen two years ago when he outgrew the full size, in length. 

He sprawls when he sleeps, and like most teens he can spend a lot of time in that bed! Sheets and blankets aren't that much more money, and when he's ready to move out he can take it with him. Much more practical than a twin bed for a young adult.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Twin and full are the exact same length!
> 
> If you need MORE length you need to go with XL Twin or queen.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree with this. Full size beds are probably the least popular size of bed since they are only 76" long, whereas queen, king, and twin XL are all 80". If you are over 6' tall, full size beds can be uncomfortable.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I never knew the difference b/w full and queen; thanks for the info SteveD! 

When our kids got older, we purchased Full rather than XL twin; however, had I known about the length difference that SteveD just explained, I'd have got Queen for them as they are both turning out to be tall like their daddy (6'4"). 

We chose Full over XL Twin because we plan for them to take their beds with them when they leave for their apartments/marriage/etc...

My parents used a Full the entire lenght of their marriage (34 yrs). We also used one for the first few years of our marriage. I find them cozy and just fine for a marriage bed.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

From my days working in the linen department of a big department store I remember that bed measurements were Twin 39 x 75". Long Twin 39 x 80". 
Full or Double 54 x 75". Queen 60 x 80". King 75x 80. There was an odd in between size 45x75" but that was not common at all. As you can see only the Long Twin and the Queen and King are 80" so if you are looking for length for tall kids but not wanting to make or buy custom linens you will probably have to go with a Long Twin or Queen. Personally I don't worry about fitted sheets. Just use flat sheets (buy whatever suits) and tuck them in with hospital or military corners like in the old days.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention. We went with foam mattresses that we had cut to suit so you can have whatever length you need and if you use flat sheets it does not matter.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

tallpines said:


> We had XL Twin beds.
> 
> After the kids moved out we built a KING sized base for 2 side by side XL Twin mattress's.
> A King sized sheet fits over them perfectly and serves as a bed for when one of the kids and spouse come visit for a few days.


Yup! Plus the XL twins fit through doors easier than King.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a tall brother.... over 6 feet tall. He bought himself a queen size as soon as he was able and needs to sleep on the diagonal in order to fit. He'll be shopping for something much bigger if he ever gets married!


----------

